# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Spin Out

## Wikidicki

Wenn eine Finne die Fhrungskraft verliert, spricht man von einem Spin Out. Dieser Strmungsabriss tritt auf, wenn die Finne seitlich zu stark belastet wird oder Luft an die Finne gelangt (z.B. im Weiwasser).

Beschdigte Finnen frdern ebenfalls den Spin Out Effekt, also Kratzer immer rausschleifen.

Frher gabe es einige Anstze wie Vorfinnen und Slotfinnen, die den Spinout verhindern sollten. Das war aber eher eine Modeerscheinung...

Twinserfinnen, also zwei mehr oder weniger parallele Finnen unterm Heck, haben eine gute Fhrung, damit gehrt der Spinout der Vergangenheit an.

----------

